# procraft?



## nosfedgta (Jul 7, 2010)

any opinions on procraft bass boats?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 7, 2010)

The only person I know who has one is Bill Dance but I don't think I've ever seen him start the motor.

He just sits in the same spot, day after day; year after year.


----------



## alexmlane (Jul 8, 2010)

I would look elsewhere but it depends on exactly what you are looking for. If you are looking for a cheap boat to fish a couple of times a month out of you might be ok but if you are going to fish a lot and especially in rough water I would consider buying something else. I rode in one several years back and I wasnt impressed at all. My Xpress aluminum boat rode way better than the procraft. Like a lot of things, you get what you pay for.....especially in a boat. You should be able to find a decent boat in just about all price ranges. Do your homework and figure out what exactly what your needs are in a boat and take your time until you find exactly what you are looking for.  Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## Bear 75 (Jul 8, 2010)

My Brother has a  210 Super Pro with a 225, he hits 72 with it. I've seen him fish in 4' whitecaps. He also came through that water pretty good to. It's not his favorite boat but, he likes it. It fishes good. We have made 40 mile runs in it with Zero issues.


   Like said before, boats are cars some people never get in another boat and buy. Try many!! My BassCat Puma is perfect for me and I could not get along woth a Ranger Z 520 for nothing. You need to get in the boat and see if it's made for you. Not every boat is. But one will fish better for you then any other. Hope to see you on the water, Rusty


----------



## fburris (Jul 8, 2010)

Bear 75 said:


> My Brother has a  210 Super Pro with a 225, he hits 72 with it. I've seen him fish in 4' whitecaps. He also came through that water pretty good to. It's not his favorite boat but, he likes it. It fishes good. We have made 40 mile runs in it with Zero issues.
> 
> 
> Like said before, boats are cars some people never get in another boat and buy. Try many!! My BassCat Puma is perfect for me and I could not get along woth a Ranger Z 520 for nothing. You need to get in the boat and see if it's made for you. Not every boat is. But one will fish better for you then any other. Hope to see you on the water, Rusty



X2! 
Just like a car. What fits for one, does not fit for all. I personally like Procraft, but I like Ranger, Skeeter, Stratos as well.


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (Jul 8, 2010)

I had one a couple of years back and would give anything to have it back.... It fished great and rode good.... But as said before different boats are for different people. so try it and a couple more before you decide...


----------



## Bulldog Brian (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a 200 super PRO and fish 2 different clubs as well as FLW events. GREAT boat quick outta hole and runs just over 70 with my 200 optimax and a light load in the boat. Co-anglers more than once said it was one of the best rides they have had. It does have a factory jack plate, hot foot, and trim tab on the skeg w/ a Mercury Tempest 25p prop.      Also - Procraft makes NITRO and Pro Trackers.


----------



## lake hartwell (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought one of , if not the first, Procraft ever sold in 1976. It was a model 1640. (16 ft. 4 inches) rated for a 115 h.p. and of course bought the first 175 Black Max for it. (I was a Merc Dealer). I ran the boat almost daily 7 years, sold it. Bought it back 3 years later and ran it 5 more years. I have owned 520, and 521 Rangers, I have owned several TR-21 Triton's. I never owned a tougher, better built boat. After Epps died the quality went away some but still strong good entry level boats.


----------



## Gunny146 (Jul 8, 2010)

I recently bought a 17 foot Procraft fish and ski. Keep in mind I don't really have anything to compare it to but I have enjoyed mine. I have ridden in other brands such as ranger and skeeter and yes the did ride better, but they were longer also. I would definitely buy another, it's a great little boat (especially for the money I paid).


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 8, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> The only person I know who has one is Bill Dance but I don't think I've ever seen him start the motor.
> 
> He just sits in the same spot, day after day; year after year.



Farm pond after farm pond

Seriously though, if you are thinking about buying a boat, fish the BFL as a co-angler, any tournament you can get in also as a Co-A.........fish out of as many boats as you can. 
I have and have fished out of several boats, easily my favorite was a Stratos, even over a few Z model Rangers.   I own a Procraft and  I love it, but it is a Fish and Ski, kind of the lowest end. 
My best advice would be, depending on your Budget, get at Least a 115 on the back(that is a minimum for reservior fishin). Anything above that and you are rockin......less than that you will surely be going TOO slow, Trust me!  

Should be ALOT of great deals out there and I would jump on a Procraft if it is a Great deal!  You may want to be more specific about the Engine than the hull though.

I am a Mercury fan all the way, but a GREAT deal Or bonus cash like in the BFL, may make me try something else

Maybe the biggest question is what are you planning on fishing? Bass tourneys? Striper guiding?

Maybe you can get some electronics thrown in too?

Regardless, congrats and good hunting!


----------



## hunt4big1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a 1995 180B procraft w/ 150 mariner and I love mine. I have had several other boats and my PC is by far my favorite. Like anything else just check it out good before the purchase.


----------



## nosfedgta (Jul 8, 2010)

here is the info

1996 Procraft 185 w/150 EFI. Trolling motor is a Motorguide Brute foot controlled w/ 50 lb. thrust. Boat has a hot foot installed. Electronics are a Garmin 168 sounder GPS/Fishfinder, in dash flasher and a Hummingbird 200 DX on the front. The carpet is in real good shape and it has three brand new tires on the trailer. Boat runs good. 

I think the price is right too... 5500.00


----------



## hunt4big1 (Jul 8, 2010)

sounds very reasonable to me.  You will love the EFI.


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> here is the info
> 
> 1996 Procraft 185 w/150 EFI. Trolling motor is a Motorguide Brute foot controlled w/ 50 lb. thrust. Boat has a hot foot installed. Electronics are a Garmin 168 sounder GPS/Fishfinder, in dash flasher and a Hummingbird 200 DX on the front. The carpet is in real good shape and it has three brand new tires on the trailer. Boat runs good.
> 
> I think the price is right too... 5500.00



My buddy had a 97 astro which is the same as the procraft you are looking at. The boat was a fine boat and the 150 EFI did great. The livewell system was a little strange, but all in all a good boat and fished well with plenty of room. A good ride is a little overrated, you buy a boat to fish out of. BTW he sold his this year for almost $7000, so you have a good deal.


----------

